# Highlifter springs, Are they worth it?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright so I was thinking about getting some HL springs for my 07 brute because my springs seem to be sagging quite a bit and when i compare pics of mine to other bikes on here with the same setup mine seems lower.(bought the bike from a friend that weighs at least 300). But with the 07 and older brutes they are a bit steeper with axle angles, and I am wondering if a 2" lift and HL springs to much? On the highest setting of stock i get on and it doesn't budge, I only weigh around 150. So even on the lowest will these springs throw me around like a rag doll and strain my axles to much? (I care more about the axles ) or will they give me a bit more GC and a somewhat better ride because there bigger?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The comparison that I have always heard, on the 07 and older bikes, is that the HL springs on the softest setting, should ride about the same as your stock springs on the hardest setting... but you should get back some of your lost GC due to spring sag.

Having a lift and the springs can put your axles at a steeper angle, if you max them out (hardest setting) however I've heard plenty of riders say they arnt having any issues with a lift and the springs, on the soft setting.

Now someone might come along and try to sell you spacers for your stock springs, but I would advise against that in your case, especially since your are already sagging. The only thing spacers will do is create more spring sag over time. You might see a little gain in GC at first, but with springs that are already sagging, putting in a product that creates more and premature spring sag... well... you see where Im going with that...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes i know springs spacers are junk IMO have them on the renegade. Will be replacing with a lift and maybe need new springs because i bet the stocks on it are shot...Thanks once again for the info!:rockn:. If anyone else can chime in and lemme know if they had any problems with them, or anymore info everything helps!


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

All my bikes have always had HL lifts and HL springs with no problems. My wife has a HL lift and HL springs on her Foreman and has never had a problem. I have them on my current bike but it has 8" of lift so that doesn't really count. Anyways, you will be fine with lift and springs. Speaking from experience the ride will be a little rougher but if you have outlaws or backs its not going to be that noticeable.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

K thanks, haven't seen a bad review on them yet, waiting for a quote from a dealer.. still trying to sell stuff to get my exhaust! :aargh4:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

in my experience with them, they start wearing out and sagging faster than my stock springs did.. i put mine up on the shelf and put my stock ones back on and put a lift on it.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey dixie07 have u ever ran the HL springs on an 05-07 brute cuz it is a considerable difference than the 08+ models. i have also ran them on past hondas ive owned with no problem but my brute did not like them. i myself could careless bout ride quality but the cv stress was jus to much on my 07


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

Got them on my 06... work wonderful... like was said, softest setting on the HL springs give me the same as hardest on stock... I set them 1 notch above softest. They look awesome!! they ride great, and I found that it took alot of that roll out of the back of the IRS cornering.
IMO... excellent product, and a definate upgrade over stock!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

When you all say highest setting on stock=lowest on HL your comparing that as no sag on stock right?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Loaded said:


> Got them on my 06... work wonderful... like was said, softest setting on the HL springs give me the same as hardest on stock... I set them 1 notch above softest. They look awesome!! they ride great, and I found that it took alot of that roll out of the back of the IRS cornering.
> IMO... excellent product, and a definate upgrade over stock!


well i guess u have alot better thumb control than me lol or the 28 laws put a good bit less stress than the 29.5s


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im runnin highest setting shock 2" lift and 29.5 s/w and pound it and I havent had a problem yet.. simply takin the sag out of stock by replacing shouldn't make that much difference i would think.. were you running them at highest setting?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i run my stock shocks high but if u read my sig i have some motor work dun so i have a power advantage over u. but even with my gorilla axles i tend to break stuff when i say "Hey watch this" lol. i only keep the HL springs for a few rides cuz it seemed like i broke axles each trip


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

you must ride that thing like hell, especially if your breaking gorrilas :bigeyes:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well......:rev1:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

uhh.. don't know if ill get them now.. there 200$ normally but with tax and shipping here its $300:bigeyes: not sure if its worth it I imagine i could buy better things for the brute with $300...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Ouch that does suck. 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think they screwed something up because the overall price to ship to my door is 255 on the site.. which is a little better


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, they are including tax and stuff on the cost when you call down there. And HL ships to Canada through UPS, UPS dings you real bad on brokerage fees... I would look for someone that will ship them via Canada post... or even try out your dealer. They can get HL products in as well and they usually have accounts with shipping companies and brokers. Add that to the price they get for retailing and they may be able to cut you a break.
Not saying that it will work out for sure to be better, but hey... worth a shot.
Good Luck...


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Byrd, my brute is a 08 never run the springs on an 07. But had a few friends with 05&06 Brutes that did not have problems. I guess its all in how you control that right thumb.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Dixie07 said:


> Byrd, my brute is a 08 never run the springs on an 07. But had a few friends with 05&06 Brutes that did not have problems. I guess its all in how you control that right thumb.


lol yeah that right thumb is a brute breaker! i guess u can call it a brutes biggest flaw but Give Er Ell!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I would save your money and buy something else if I were you I had the hl springs on both my 450 n 500 Honda's and they sag after a lil while worse than the stocks and are rough n stiff. On my 500 i had problems breaking front cv joints from the hl lift and springs.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought i would update this, seems i didn't have to worry about breaking axles, more with CV boots falling off, but anyway. Simple question, The only things from STI and HL springs listed is that they are heavier load capacity but, Are they longer compared to 05-07 springs at all? a bit longer springs would be better for ride and GC, but if they are just stiffer springs, then its going to rough as hell. Either way you will gain GC, but if they are just stiffer, you will only gain as much as your stock springs lost due to sag, Im guessing they are just stiffer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah. pretty much just stiffer. I think they are a LITTLE bit longer but.....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Waddaman said:


> Thought i would update this, seems i didn't have to worry about breaking axles, more with CV boots falling off, but anyway. Simple question, The only things from STI and HL springs listed is that they are heavier load capacity but, Are they longer compared to 05-07 springs at all? a bit longer springs would be better for ride and GC, but if they are just stiffer springs, then its going to rough as hell. Either way you will gain GC, but if they are just stiffer, you will only gain as much as your stock springs lost due to sag, Im guessing they are just stiffer.


The STI springs are the HL springs just repacked. Like polaris said...there a tad bit longer too. There is a LOT of that going on nowadays....lol. I have the STI's on my bike. Kinda Like HL 3GX belt is the same as the Dayco XTX just repackaged. Moose does the same thing to everything they sale...lol. I've had them on every atv In the last 4-5 years with no issues. I love them. Had them on both my Brutes.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So they don't sag, like others have said?


----------

